# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  Gamegamers workbook

## GameGamer

Helooow guys  :smiley:  

I'm Nick,  16 years old.
I have had 1 lucid dream so far. Been trying 2 months but 3 weeks i lost motivation. Which is one of the reasons i signed up for this class. Those 2 months i have been doing just RC. But 2 days ago i found king yoshi his tread about ADA which i have been practicing for those 2 days. It goes pretty well but i lose awareness when:

Watching T.V
Playing video games
Talking to someone 
Reading 
Typing this thread ( now i am aware again :p  )
My recall changes with the day. I am on vacation now. So i go to bed pretty late. Which resulted in less vivid dreams and less detail. Last night i have had about 3 fragments. 
( i have one lucky thing. When i set the intention to wake up at night i will naturally wake up 2-4 times)

How do my dreams get more vivid? Just keep practicing ADA and DJ?  
I hope my ADA will get me a lot pf LD. I really think awareness is the key to LD.

----------


## fogelbise

Welcome to the DILD workbooks Nick  :smiley: 





> Helooow guys  
> 
> I'm Nick,  16 years old.
> I have had 1 lucid dream so far. Been trying 2 months but 3 weeks i lost motivation. Which is one of the reasons i signed up for this class. Those 2 months i have been doing just RC.



It's important that you really pause and then question if you could be dreaming when doing your RCs. Make sure that you are not doing them without much thought involved. When you get good at that I have some other things you can do with your RCs.





> But 2 days ago i found king yoshi his tread about ADA which i have been practicing for those 2 days. It goes pretty well but i lose awareness when:
> 
> Watching T.V
> Playing video games
> Talking to someone 
> Reading 
> Typing this thread ( now i am aware again :p  )



That is a good sign that you are noticing the times when you lose awareness. That is the first step to working towards maintaining more and more awareness/mindfulness in those situations. When playing video games, you can even pause the game to take a moment to reflect on your awareness. I don't know enough about King Yoshi's ADA to know if it will produce lucidity, but I wouldn't be surprised if it resulted in more vivid dream recall.





> ( i have one lucky thing. When i set the intention to wake up at night i will naturally wake up 2-4 times)



This is a good thing indeed. You might want to look into Sensei's Micro-WBTB technique. For nights when you can sleep in longer (weekends, holiday), you might do a longer WBTB where you get up for a while before going back to sleep while doing MILD perhaps.





> How do my dreams get more vivid? Just keep practicing ADA and DJ?  
> I hope my ADA will get me a lot pf LD. I really think awareness is the key to LD.



See my notes above about ADA and I agree that awareness is a key part of lucid dreaming. It may be all you need if you are a complete master of awareness. Until then, LD's usually require a multipronged approach.

----------


## GameGamer

Thanks for your answers
King yoshi claims that the ADA gave him 200+ lucids and he had more than 500 with ADA deild and WILD. 

Soooo i just had my second lucid  :smiley:  
Its a very double feeling because i got to happy i woke up.
I guess i had an FA, we had dinner for breakfast and whe just bought tickets for something. Next thing i remember is that i was playing videogames. And something unusual happend. So i thought i better check or it is a dream. So i did a noseplug and i was able to breathe i thought no way so i didi ot again, and i was like this really is a dream
 But i started to collapse so i tried to grab my desk in front of me to stay in the dream. But before i could reach it it disappeared. And woke up.

 I am very happy that i had my second lucid. But pretty irritated that i can't keep them going. 

Did the ADA practices work and got me lucid? Or was it because i did a wbtb?

----------


## GameGamer

I think i will do ADA and RC trough out the day. And when i wake up in the nights i will do a MILD. 

What is the other thing with RC your talking about. I always try  to think it could really be a dream when i do RC. But are RC not just moments of higher awareness?

Do you have a link to the micro WBTB?
 i guess i actually did this last night which gave me a lucid.

----------


## fogelbise

Congratulations on your 2nd LD! Soon, you will be able to get past the quick waking. It helps in the meantime to expect for your LDs to be longer just like your regular dreams and if you feel the dream is fading and you don't have time to grab the desk or spin, it helps to expect either to end up in the void or in a false awakening, and you will often get just what you expect! See my post here: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...-read-imo.html





> Did the ADA practices work and got me lucid? Or was it because i did a wbtb?



I wouldn't be surprised if it was a combination. For me personally, a large percentage of my LDs are after WBTB, probably about 95% of them, but I use WBTB a lotI enjoy the quiet time up out of bed.





> I think i will do ADA and RC trough out the day. And when i wake up in the nights i will do a MILD.



This sounds like a good plan and if you weren't doing anything else recently, it should continue to produce LDs more and more frequently as you build up your practices.





> What is the other thing with RC your talking about. I always try  to think it could really be a dream when i do RC. But are RC not just moments of higher awareness?



Yes, in the waking state they are basically that but they are also an honest contemplation of what state you are in - waking or dreaming. Whenever we think we are dreaming they can be used to make sure we aren't awake while jumping off buildings and can also help to stabilize the dream. The other thing with RCs that you were asking about**: I like to imagine that the RC is showing that I am dreaming and what I would do next: stabilize, goals, etc. It helps you to remember these things when you become lucid. Great job remembering to attempt to grab the desk and stabilize! It can also be fun to imagine what you might do in many different waking life situations if they were in fact a dream. Sitting in class awake, RC, if I were dreaming I would fly right out of here or I would go flirt with the cute teacher or classmatebasically whatever sounds the most fun to you.





> Do you have a link to the micro WBTB?



Halfway down this specific post you will see an audio link for Sensei's Micro-WBTB: http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews...ml#post2207389

----------


## GameGamer

Last 2 nights where bad. But that was my own fault.

1st night: Went to bed really late, a mouse was on my room keeping me awake so had 1 fragment (better than nothing  :tongue2: )

second night: Was watching a new serie called shooter. Until 3 o clock in the night  0 recall.

This night: Was more intrestring. Slept trough the night which made me remember nothing. But i slept in a lot so had a lot of dreams. But not vivid at al. I guess one of them was a lucid. But with 0.1 awareness. 
I was walking in an old trainstation. I have been there before in other dreams. There where old cars parked. I'll skip this part. eventually we where walking on the pavement. And i was talking to my brother this was a dream. Some where i knew i was dreaming. but it didn't brother me. I was just walking. I guess i had an FA. In the FA i tried to DEILD. But i am not sure it was real or a dream. But it didn't work.

Is there something i can do to be more aware in dreams. Or should the day time awareness take care of that in the future?

----------


## GameGamer

Well that suck. Just wrote an post now it gone  :Sad:  

Here we go again:
Last night was quite intresting. Due the lack of sleep i just had one awakening close to the morning. No recall then. So i went back to sleep. Had an long dream, wasn't really vivid. It was semi-lucid again just like yesterday. It did bothered me more.

Dream: i wont go in much detail. Becausebit was quite a long dream.
I was i a bar on vacation or something. There was a big flat screen where i was showing my workbook DV threat to every one. Quite some time later my parents went home. I was left alone making ready to leave. But then it came to mind that i can't get home. Because i am not allowed to drive this motorcycle. Then the scene changed to my home. I was watching out of my window to the rain. And thought it also isn't good weather to drive home. Then i noticed i was already home. I went down stairs. Bumped into my brother. For some reason i did a RC. It failed the air rushed trough my fingers. Some where i knew i was dreaming but again wasn't really in control of my body. The dream started to fade away. At least i thought. I had an FA and did again a DEILD in my dream. It didn't work and woke up for real

I think i am on the good way. 2 night my dreams are about doing RC and LD. But for some reason my awareness isn't high enough. Will this come with the time and day time awareness? 

Also in one dream i was teaching some one ADA

----------


## fogelbise

> Is there something i can do to be more aware in dreams. Or should the day time awareness take care of that in the future?



I find that it helps to visualize taking a moment to stop in the dream and really let it soak in that you are dreaming and doing a good mindful RC. The visualizations, which you do during the day and at wakings/WBTB, will help remind you to do the same thing when you are in the dream.





> I think i am on the good way. 2 night my dreams are about doing RC and LD. But for some reason my awareness isn't high enough. Will this come with the time and day time awareness?



Those are very good signs on both nights that you are on the right path!

----------


## KingCobra

Hey GameGamer. Nice job on your lucids. fogelbise pretty much explains it all. Keep up with the ADA and make sure to do RCs often and effectively. An effective technique that works well is to use ADA and RCs with MILD (like you mentioned). When I keep awareness during the day and do a ton of RCs with mindfulness and practice MILD (and really believing I will have a LD), I find myself recalling a LD in the middle of the night. Good luck!

----------


## GameGamer

Well, dammit. 
I lost motivation for some weeks  :Sad:  But because of an lucid 3 days ago i wanted to go practicing again,
Because of the awesome feelings from lucid's. But again my lucid's stay short. I have had about 3. And none of them i have been able to do anything. 

THE DREAM: I was in the back of the car. We were driving on the highway and i had some kind of feeling it was a dream. I was thinking a way how to test the reality (Not that aware tho  :tongue2:  ) So i tried to push my seat belt through the chair. It didn't work. But just to be sure i did a nose plug. AND YES, the air was rushing through my fingers. But as soon as it came every thing went hazy. I didn't remember to stabilize. and woke up. 

Lets try to keep it up for longer now. Because i was on the good way. And now i screwed it up  :Sad:

----------


## fogelbise

Congratulations on your 3rd LD! If you keep up your practices and try to not worry about length, they will naturally get longer. If you haven't read any dream adventures of others, a lot of people find Hyu's dream journals inspiring:

Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - Hyu's Adventures - Dream Journals

----------


## GameGamer

Well an little update.
In the beginning when i started practicing again i had an dry spell of recall. But slowly it is coming back.
The practice i do now isn't much difference. I do ADA(mindfulness) + reality checks. So lets see what that brings me  :tongue2:

----------


## fogelbise

It's good to hear that your recall is coming back. I was also thinking more about your original post here in the workbook and losing mindfulness during certain situations. I like to watch TV more than I probably should, but I have added mindfulness practices to that time. I like to "wake up" when watching tv and take in the scene around me. I also find enjoyment in noticing the little things within whatever I am watching, like the beauty of the lighting and the interplay with the soundtrack, any dream-like components to the show or movie, etc.

----------


## GameGamer

> It's good to hear that your recall is coming back. I was also thinking more about your original post here in the workbook and losing mindfulness during certain situations. I like to watch TV more than I probably should, but I have added mindfulness practices to that time. I like to "wake up" when watching tv and take in the scene around me. I also find enjoyment in noticing the little things within whatever I am watching, like the beauty of the lighting and the interplay with the soundtrack, any dream-like components to the show or movie, etc.



Well, i guess i should try that to. Since i am somewhat addicted to watching Series / films  :tongue2:

----------


## GameGamer

Okay, things go a little slow. But anyways.
I just woke up. And i just had 1 amazing dream. Not very vivid but still. Like the story that was going on in the dream. But stupidly when i woke up from the dream i fell asleep again. So i missed a lot of details. But when i fell asleep i had an lucid dream. I was a little longer as usual. Like 10 seconds instead of 3 seconds. But i wasn't able to stabilise. I wasn't very aware to so i wasn't really thinking straight. Because i did only command for a clear image. Bit forgot about touching objects and rubbing hands and stuff. 

Well better next time  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

> Is there something i can do to be more aware in dreams. Or should the day time awareness take care of that in the future?



There is something you can do!   Learn to pay attention to all conscious experiences, waking or dreaming.   Try to learn to notice when you've fallen into mindless "autopilot" mode (we all do it a lot, don't stress about it, but it's good to start learning to notice when it happens), and bring your attention gently back to the present moment.

There is a sticky thread in the DILD class folder here ("Lucid dreaming bibliography") with some of what I think are the most important books on lucid dreaming and mindfulness/awareness.   Especially since you seem to like to focus on awareness (which is excellent!), I'd recommend you take a look at those and read as many of them as you can.   Each one is excellent in its own way!

If you check out the link in my signature about my "Unified Theory" of lucid dreaming, there is more discussion on attention and memory there, and how important they are to lucid dreaming.

Good luck and let us know how it's going!   Consistency really pays off: a little bit every day is much better than stopping and starting again.   Especially with recaling dreams!

----------


## GameGamer

Okay thanks for the explanation. 

My dream recall went a little bit worse. Due to vacation and a irregular sleep pattern. It is just impossible to maintain a sleep pattern in vacations  :Sad: 

Last night i had a LD again. Which is pretty nice. It is always a sign that i am one te right track. I guess i broke a record on how short it was. like nothing longer than 1 second  :tongue2: 

I don't remember where i was in the dream. But i remember something happening that was impossible. And i was like: this has to be a dream. So i did a Nose plug an became lucid. And around 1 second later i guess i lost lucidity. Because my memory is just blank from here

----------


## FryingMan

Vacations are actually an excellent time to have lucid dreams!  Something about sleeping in a new place puts us on a higher level of "alert" and we sleep lighter, frequently resulting in lucid dreams.

Congrats on the LD!    Length/detail doesn't matter, it's a significant achievement making the realization that this has to be a dream, remembering to do an RC, and comprehending the meaning of the result of the RC!    I'm sure you'll have more soon!

----------


## GameGamer

Well things are going okay, 
2 nights ago i had an pretty weird experience. I guess i accidentally did a DEILD of WILD. I had an awakening and when i was going trough the dream i had i fell asleep. But still aware. I got scared so tried to wake my self up. Wish i did. Now i feel pretty stupid for panicking because if i had waited a little longer. I guess i could have been in a dream. But we'll never know  :tongue2: 

For the rest my dream recall is pretty steady. Still missing some vividness in my dreams. But i guess that will get better over time.
Also for some reason the last 3 days al of my dreams are in wars/fights 
Last night there was a war/firefight on school. And the boss had be trait us by setting timers on the grenades so they would go off before we threw them. but we found that out and we survived i guess  :tongue2:  

And another one: we were in a military plane and we jumped out with a group of around 30 i guess. And we all linked together to make one big parachute. It was pretty cool flying around in the sky's. But unfortunately it wasn't a vivid dream.   

And for awareness training i do:
Try to notice going on autopilot and get my attention back
RC 
questioning or it makes sense what i am doing at the moment 
Sometimes recall what i have been doing the laste 10- 30 minutes 

Is there more i could do? Or should this work with being Consistent ?

----------


## fogelbise

> Is there more i could do? Or should this work with being Consistent ?



 I think that is a good base of practices to work towards consistency on. When you feel like you can take on more, then you can explore additional practices at that point.

----------


## GameGamer

Well. I guess thing strart to go towards a lucid dream. Since my dreams are about dreaming.

Last night i was in a theme park the efteling. I was walking under a coaster called: the baron. And i said to my friend if my phone rings now this is a dream. But it didn't ring so nothing happend. 
But i guess this is a good sign

----------


## FryingMan

It is an *excellent* sign!   Dreams about dreaming and lucid dreaming mean the subject is moving into your dreaming mind.  Keep up what you're doing, a LD may just be days away, it was similar for me!   Make sure during the day to really seize those moments when you think of dreaming, do an RC, realize it could mean you're dreaming, eventually this will happen in a dream and give you an opportunity to get lucid!

----------


## GameGamer

Well my dreamrecall isn't the best at the moment. Due bad sleeping condition ( warm - light ) 

I still have my naturall awakenings but hardly recall any. Mostly 1 fragment per night.

But i still an epic dream last night.
I woke up after 8 hours of sleep. And it was already light in my room. I desided to sleep longer in the hope of getting an lucid dream. But that didn't happen. I had an pretty cool dream:

Dream: i was at a underground place. I stepped in a cache. With my sensei or something. He was going to teach me something the cache went under cold water. With blue lights.
 ( like wolverine in xmen ). After a while it went back up again and people were standing next to me. They were rescueing me ( i had an dubble ID ) and they killed my sensei in the proses. It skiped here to an hilly place with christmas trees. I was angry on the people who saved me. I run towards one of them and tackel one. And start to run. In the proses of running i grab an tree with my hands. Hurts my hand on the sharp ends of the tree. And keep running. I came to an tunnel kind of thing. And i thought of what my sensei teached me. I was standing and screaming like a super hero. And there was angel kind of music on the baclk ground. And i woke up. 
Unforuantly i never knew what powers i had. 

Wierd thing this dream:
1. When i woke up from this dream i thought i had just day dreamed it? 
2. I felt pain in a dream and orher feelings like cold

----------


## fogelbise

Sounds like a very nice dream. Sometimes they can be more fascinating than some of our lucid dreams. It definitely didn't sound like a daydream. Isn't it cool to wake up from a dream that had enough presence that you recall feeling cold and pain? Cherish those interesting dreams…valuing as many of your dream experiences as you can works to give you fuel for your dreaming practices and launch you towards your next lucid.

----------


## GameGamer

Oh god 3 months later. I am really bad at keeping consistency  :Sad:

----------


## GameGamer

Okay i guess i will continue where i left off. 
Practice: Reality checks. And i guess i want to give DEILDS a try? Is this to few practice?

----------


## fogelbise

> Okay i guess i will continue where i left off. 
> Practice: Reality checks. And i guess i want to give DEILDS a try? Is this to few practice?



According to the study in the thread below, RC's alone aren't very effective, but I guess it depends on how you perform your DEILD practice. Check out this thread:

http://www.dreamviews.com/attaining-...ml#post2220607

Let me know how I can help.

----------


## GameGamer

Well my dreamrecall sucks at the moment. But i guess i had a lucid dream. Or i was stealing of having a lucid dream. I dont know where i was in my dream. But i dus a rc and was like omg its a dream. And them i thought by my self: wow my ld never lasted for this long. Then i had a false awakening. And i recall people being dissaponted in me becaese i didn't do something cool in the LD.

I will keep my practice like it waa before because is see progress with it.
Practice: Awareness training 
Wbtb
Ssild

----------


## fogelbise

It sounds like you are on the right track. Even if you weren't sure what to call it, it shows that your mind is on lucid dreaming which often precedes good stuff, especially if you keep up your practices.

----------


## GameGamer

Seems like my next ld is around the corner. Since last night in a dream i was lifting something heavy. And i was like. This doens't have to be heavy, i can make it light if i want. and it got lighter.
But i guess i was on the end of my rem sleep because the dream just ended here.
I have some trouble getting my dream recall to my old level. I can barely remember any dreams.

SSILD hasn't induced a lucid yet. But i think it gave me 2 FA already. Last night i coundn't fall asleep after my ssild cycles. So i guess i woke up to much. Or it was a FA and was dreaming. But forgot to RC.

----------


## fogelbise

Nice. You were close by realizing you could make it lighter.

The FA's are a good sign in my experience and yes do try at least a few different motionless RCs when you think you are having trouble sleeping as that could be a dream as you mentioned.

----------

